# Cricket



## Leaf (Oct 10, 2007)

[align=center]

When words are not enough I will always remember how you defined love. Thank you for the time we shared, and the joy you brought me.
[/align]


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.:tears2:

:sad:Binky free Cricket...:rainbow:


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 10, 2007)

awe! im so sorry ink iris::bunnyangel:
binky free cricket. :cry1:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Thinking of you.

RIP Cricket, be free


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...

RIP Cricket:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww Leaf - I'm so sorry


----------



## Ivory (Oct 11, 2007)

This is the first rabbit on here that has made me cry...

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry... :rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry :cry4:


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 12, 2007)

Aww poor cricket... I lost my sweet Seltzer Lapin yesterday, so they are together now. It's nice to know Seltz isn't alone.

Binky free lovely cricket, it's all playgrounds ahead now.

My condolences, I know how horribly impossible this time is right now, I will be crying for weeks. For my baby and yours.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 13, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

[align=center]




[/align]



[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]



[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]



[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]



[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]



[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]



[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]



[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]



[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]



[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]



[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]



[align=center] ----------------------[/align]



[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Sweet One. You will be missed.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## cheryl (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh Leaf,i'm so very sorry to hear about Cricket..what a gorgeous little face

cheryl


----------

